#  > انجمن تعمیرات لوازم خانگی >  > بخش تعميرات لوازم خانگي متفرقه | Home Appliances Repair Guide >  >  درخواست نقشه شماتیک محافظ یخچال فریزر

## reza_electro

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ahpa63*,*Padashi*,*tamir405*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_electro

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*tamir405*,*قیصر*

----------


## rouya77

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*giga*,*Padashi*,*reza_electro*,*tamir405*,*قیصر*

----------


## reza_electro

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*Padashi*,*tamir405*,*قیصر*

----------


## rouya77

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*kamal3*,*Padashi*,*reza_electro*,*tamir405*,*قیصر*,*كرامت*

----------


## gadraj

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*2aagh*,*3pich*,*8095*,*930*,*98741*,*a.yaxdan*,*aa89*,*AB88*,*abbasbehest*,*abolhassan*,*account100*,*afdm_2020*,*ahmad1398*,*ahmad27800*,*ahmad_janson*,*ahpa63*,*ALI KORG*,*ali mlk*,*ali313d*,*aliavr*,*alifar22*,*aligholami44*,*alihp99*,*alikarimi62*,*ali_hello*,*amd1*,*amin rahimi*,*Amin-01-PC*,*amin.*,*Amir2224*,*amir3136*,*amirale*,*AmirTahaAh*,*arash1364sf*,*arash659*,*arashsany*,*arsalan.1364*,*arystem*,*ASZD*,*atmega88*,*a_amani*,*bagher2020*,*baran199*,*BAZARNOWE*,*behzad1358*,*beiram*,*bstar*,*CHACHI*,*dada2000*,*dante_yas*,*darabi81*,*Dashty1174*,*diranlo*,*djmsx*,*dllgh*,*dooman52*,*Doostan*,*dr.mohammad*,*Duse*,*ebi_ch*,*Ehsanpan*,*electronic-1*,*electronium*,*Esi_h*,*esmaeil4*,*estarabadi*,*fabienmartin*,*falili1364*,*farshid..*,*farzad.*,*farzadro2002*,*farzad_LG*,*forouhar*,*f_movin*,*gallaxy67*,*giga*,*giminotron*,*golelaleh*,*gpx5000*,*h11_jookar*,*hadibsb*,*hasanalimans*,*Hassan.poor*,*hiumid*,*hm_k*,*hnnnnn*,*hojatka*,*hosseingolka*,*hossein_zpp*,*h_repair*,*imansystem*,*izzare7*,*jalali55*,*jaleb1*,*Jenab*,*jessika*,*jiper*,*josef2600*,*judo*,*kaka937*,*kamal3*,*kamelgholami*,*kami71*,*karajservice*,*kazy84*,*kendab*,*Khabatsp*,*khebreh*,*liann*,*lm317*,*loverdead*,*m.kamalifard*,*m.kh2000*,*m3m*,*Mahmood2018*,*malib23*,*maral2681*,*maskot*,*masood789*,*masoodyaghi*,*mba061*,*MECO*,*meedee*,*mehdei-parsa*,*mehdi659*,*mehdiri112*,*mehran0707*,*mehrangh*,*mehrdada*,*meysamnahanj*,*meysamshiri*,*mj_local*,*moghaleb1*,*MOHAMMAD-MIM*,*mohammad1993*,*mohammadhadi*,*mohammadmoha*,*mohammad_gh21*,*mohsen@sat*,*mr repair*,*MRBMRB*,*msmp2*,*muhammad.a*,*mvaseli*,*mylove*,*nabsystem*,*Nc.kord*,*Netsky*,*nima05190000*,*nimasaboor*,*nz_cyrus*,*obkiaa1*,*omid_mix1895*,*online_on*,*onlylida*,*p electronic*,*Padashi*,*padmehr*,*parhammf*,*parsa2000*,*parse gade*,*partis*,*pc repairman*,*pejman54*,*pepero2011*,*pilot1359*,*por-ali-89*,*power led*,*pqow*,*rabeizadeh*,*radical_baby*,*rahpar*,*ramintkh*,*Rasoul_H*,*ras_amd*,*Repairm@n*,*Reza3116*,*rezayeean*,*reza_electro*,*rezreztak*,*robbin*,*rodbast90*,*rooholla*,*rostamikola*,*royaali*,*rozoracle*,*sabalan-co*,*saboor2*,*sadegh88*,*sadeghnoohi1*,*sadeghtghvi*,*saeed_niknam*,*saeidpor*,*sajjad2500*,*salar.lord*,*saraghaz*,*sector*,*sedigheh81*,*sedmamad*,*seee*,*senged*,*seyran*,*sga*,*sh3231*,*shabin1363*,*shahahmadi*,*shahram.tak6*,*shayegh*,*shoaib6*,*shrooz*,*sia535*,*slibayati*,*soheil21*,*ssaaeedd rr*,*sssssssss*,*T60*,*tamir405*,*torang59*,*um66*,*vatanam*,*virusmk*,*wat*,*wiki*,*xander7610*,*yaser-sar*,*yasinmaster*,*z3r0x*,*zaniar*,*zanjani1*,*Zirnevis*,*zoru*,*ابراهیم74*,*اسدترابی*,*اقای مهندس*,*اللکتور*,*امیر سجاد*,*امین جامعی*,*بهینه*,*تیزبین*,*تیموری فر*,*جام جم*,*جلال125*,*جمال مرزبان*,*حاتمی*,*حسن غلامی*,*دکتر احسان*,*رامین0098*,*زارع بیدکی*,*سعید-ح*,*سوگلی*,*صهیب*,*عطشان*,*عقیل*,*غزال*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*فرهاد۵۸*,*فففرشید*,*قیصر*,*كرامت*,*محمد احمدی*,*محمد رضا 124*,*مراسم*,*ميلادي*,*میلانی*,*هاشمی حسین*,*َAZ.EE*,*چشم ابری*,*کوشکی*

----------


## قیصر

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*arashsany*,*kamal3*,*Padashi*,*rezayeean*,*reza_electro*,*sadegh88*,*tamir405*,*بهینه*

----------


## حیدر شاهمرادی

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*reza_electro*,*sadegh88*,*tamir405*

----------


## امین محمدی

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ahpa63*,*amirale*,*kamal3*,*Padashi*,*pc repairman*,*امیر سجاد*

----------

